# French drain pop up help



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

I recently installed a French drain in my side yard and apparently did not properly account for the height of the sod. Currently the pop up sits below the sod and I have been looking for a way to raise it. It's a 4in to 3in 90 with a 3in pop up top. I was hoping Lowe's would have a piece of 3in pipe with the bell end similar to schedule 40 1in pipe used for sprinkler systems so I could attach it to one end and extend up the 1.5in to sit above the sod.

Looking back on it I should have run the pipe to the curb but the water company was supposed to come out to repair the clean out for the house and I didn't want them digging up the drain.

Looking for any ideas that someone may have. Thanks.


----------

